# A Letter from the Rainbow Bridge



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Although not a Golden, I lost my dear Maltese, Puff, a year ago last November after a very happy and long 13 years. He had a brain tumor which took him down quickly and I had to make that difficult decision to let him go. My dad, bless his soul, sent this to me. I'm not sure if he made this up or found it online (he passed as well), but I thought it might bring comfort to those that read it...


*To my Mommy, some things I'd like to say.*


*I Love You, and I Miss You, And that I arrived okay.*
*I'm writing this from the Rainbow Bridge. I dwell with God above.*
*Here there are no more tears of sadness just eternal love.*
*Please do not be unhappy because I'm out of sight.*
*Remember I am with you every morning, noon and night.*
*That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through,*​


*God said it was a blessed thing, that you were forced to do.*
*He picked me up and hugged me and then He said, "I welcome you.*
*It's good to have you back, you were missed while you were gone.*
*As for your dearest family, They'll be coming later on."*
*Then God gave me a list of things, he wished for me to do.*
*And first thing that was on the list, was to watch and care for you.*
*So when you lie in bed at night the day's chores put to flight,*
*God and I are closest to you... in the middle of the night.*
*And when you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years,*
*because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears.*
*But do not be afraid to cry: it does relieve the pain.*
*Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain.*
*I wish that I could tell you all the things that God has planned.*
*But if I were to tell you, I don't think you'd understand.*
*But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er.*
*I am closer to you now, than I ever was before.*
*There are rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb;*
*But together we can do it taking one day at a time.*
*It was always his philosophy and I'd like it for you too;*
*That as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.*
*If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain;*
*Then you can say to God at night... "My day was not in vain."*
*And now I am contented... that my life was worthwhile.*
*Knowing as I passed along I made somebody smile.*
*God says: "If you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low;*
*Just lend a hand to pick them up, as on your way you go.*
*When you're walking down the street with me upon your mind;*
*I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind."*
*"And when it's time for you to go... from that body to be free.*
*Remember you're not going... you're just coming here to me."*​


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a cute little guy. It's so hard to lose them. Thank you for sharing the poem.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - that is a lovely "letter"


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How sweet! That's a great picture of Puff! Your dad must have been quite a guy!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL. AND THAT IS THE WAY I KNOW MY PASSED DOGS WOULD THINK AND FEEL.

yOUR LITTLE PUFF WAS A CUTE LITTLE PUPSTER. WHEN WE LOVE A DOG, BREED DOESN'T MATTER. THE LOVE IS THE SAME, HE HURT IS THE SAME. I KNOW, I HAVE LOST SEVERAL ENGISH SETTERS, 2 IRISH SETTERS, 4 GOLDEN RETRIEVIERS IN MY 50_ YEARS OF OWNING DOGS AND I LOVED EVERY ONE A MUCH AS THE NEXT.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your Puff is so cute. Like you I lost my maltese Katie (11) back in June of 2008. They are wonderful dogs aren't they? Thanks for sharing your letter. It was beautiful and made me cry. I needed that. :wave:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Crying as I am reading this. Thank you. I just lost my heart dog Tucker two months ago and it hurts. Thank you.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

My dad even went as far as to send me an email each morning as if it was from Puff, telling me what he was doing at the bridge... he met the animals that had already passed, even my mother was there with him. It was touching but after a week, I had to tell him to stop - I couldn't take anymore!  My dad was relieved because he was running out of material  

Just thought it might help others that have loved ones waiting for them at the Bridge...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss that was a lovely poem but made me cry.


----------



## missdebi101 (Mar 8, 2009)

*What a wonderful father*

Thank you for sharing your poem. I lost my golden Sophie Jan 16th after 6 weeks of fighting cancer. We lost our first golden 3 years earlier of cancer. I believe with all of my heart that we will have our beloved pets with us in heaven. I am sure that your puff and my Sophie and Brandi will be waiting for us.

Debbie


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for that letter. You posted it on the day my sweet Riley lost his fight with lymphoma, 3/24/09.
Know that you (and your father) have given comfort to others by sharing this. It made me cry but it also made me smile.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like you had one amazing father. Your Puff was absolutely adorable. Thanks so much for sharing that letter with us.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate when I cry. That was a beautiful poem and it sounds like your dad was a great guy. As every day passes I miss Penny more and more, and its been 1 year, 2 months and 27 days, 7 hours and 42 minutes since I lost her. She was taken from me quickly and not one day goes by that she doesn't cross my mind. I take her flowers every weekend, and I know one day I'll see that wagging tail and big beautiful smile again. I really like to think she is watching over my gang, so I don't have to go through what I did with her.


----------

